# [2008] Global Discovery Vacations (United Travel Network)



## dmacg99 (Oct 4, 2008)

Hello. I've just purchased a Global Discovery Vacation package through United Travel Network and am looking for more information as I have 72 hours to recind. We won't be able to log into their website for 7 days. I googled the company + scam and came along this forum. I hope you can help as I haven't been able to find any useful information yet and the clock is ticking!

My boyfriend and I purchased "2 stars" which are good for 2 non peaks at a resort or 1 peak week for $2400 + $189 at the time of booking. We are getting married in February and figured that we'd spend that on our honeymoon anyway. If we want to renew for another year it is $400 at this time next year. We also got an Access Alliance membership that is supposed to give discounts on stuff and some sort of catelog to buy stuff at wholesale prices.

What I wonder from anyone familiar with this or any other vacation package is 1) Is March considered a peak time for the Caribbean? 2) Does this offer nice resorts in the Caribbean with fun activities? 3) Should we return this right away? 4) If so, where can we go to find a nice vacation for a good price?

We are in our late 20's and have literally never been on a vacation before!! We just want to have a good time without breaking the bank. As I right this I'm beginning to feel like I was scammed. But everything I saw on Apple Vacations and other sites were at least this price and if we are able to get just 1 vacation out of it then it was worth it, right??

Thanks so much for your help!!

-dmacg99


----------



## maryland123 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Rescind Now!!*

We bought with GDV 1 year ago (2007) and it has been a very disappointing experience.  We bought 3 stars and only used 1 this past August and the place we stayed at was the Grand Palms Resort.  It was a scary experience.  It appeared run down and unsafe.  There was no available help once we arrived, the guard booth was empty, the gym was outdated.  We tried calling the 800 emergency number and no one answered.  The locks seems unsafe on the room.  It was the worse place I had ever stayed at.  I would have rather stayed in a hotel.  Tractor Trailers were parked in the area.  It was very dark and dismal.  I was scared for the safety of my son being in the room alone.  One night, I turned all the lights on because I was scared because locks on the doors were unsecured.  We wanted to print out our boarding passes and we had to hunt for a library to do that.  There was no internet capabilities.  The ad was we have a gym and a pool.  The picture appeared nice of the place but when we actually got to it, I was truly disgusted.  

It is hard to get booked for when and where you want to.  I tried to booked something for a friend and everyplace the travel agency sent to her appeared run down and she declined to use our time share with them.  I felt embarrassed and I would like to get my money back.  They are very limited in what they have to offer you.  It appears they buy places that are old and ancient.  You can do much better on your own.  We pay $157 per month for 4 years and I regret, regret buying this.  RUN, IT IS NOT WORTH THE MONEY.... You can email me and I will give you my number and we can talk phone to phone.  Run ... in the presentation they made it seems like it is a good deal.  you have to call the travel agency each and every time to book something and then wait for them to call you back.  they are only open during business hours 9-5, so for the working people it is hard to get in the contact with them.  I am so busy at work that I can't take a minute to talk during work hours (accountant), so it is a inconvenient to me.  YOU WILL BE DISAPPOINTED WITH THEM..  They seem to be low budget on the rooms... We will never use them again even though we are making payments.  Their website is not very user friendly, so when you go to look for something, you will only see things out there for 1-2 months at a time.  RCI is much better than this.


----------



## maryland123 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Rescind Now!!*

Oh, the discount are only 10%.  I tried to book a hotel for a discounted price in the next state and I would have done better on my own without them.  Not worth it.  Nor is the merchandise.  You have to spend big dollars to see it the discount...


----------



## deannapinno (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi 
I just joined last night and now I'm having second thoughts as well. Did you end up canceling?


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 17, 2009)

The posters above, haven't visited TUG for a year, but you could click on their names  and send them email.

I would *strongly* encourage you to rescind - these vacation clubs are almost never a good deal.  The discounts using their product are usually no better than you could do on your own, and if it goes bankrupt, they still have your money, and you end up with nothing.  

Then you can take your time, do your research, and decide if any of these programs, or timesharing, is for you.


----------

